
Show HN: Markdown Calculator Builder - markyc
I made a calculator builder called TextCalc ( <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;textcalc.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;textcalc.com</a> ) that uses:<p>- markdown text formatting<p>- markdown-like form elements<p>- excel formulas for the calculations<p>feedback welcome
======
adriansky
Nice idea. Is there a way to embed this on a blog like Jekyll or any other
that supports markdown?

~~~
markyc
I think so, you'll get an iframe that you can paste in your site, should work
in Jekyll too

